# New Member Trying to I.D. my track bicycle...



## LX Metal (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi,
I'm a newbie on the forum, "1st time long time" kinda guy. 
Can any of you help me in my quest to identify my bicycle?  It is equipped with BSA components, Lobdell Wooden rims, one mismatched Bowden toeclip.  It has been a great conversation piece in it's present condition.  Unfortunately, I have not had any conversation that have help solve the mystery...


----------



## tkopix (Jul 1, 2008)

what a beauty.. 

maybe try the classicrendezvous forum.. ???

if you ever want to to part or trades.. with that.. let me know..


----------



## ps2guy123 (Sep 8, 2008)

Schwinn Paramount...maybe.

That bike is serious old though.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 21, 2009)

not a paramount. the parts look euro.


----------



## cinelliphyle (Apr 10, 2009)

*Selling?*

Are you still holding on to this bike and if so are you planning on parting with it?


----------



## Bikephreak (Apr 10, 2009)

*Usa*

If you look at the rims, they were made in Alma, Michigan USA. It is likely some regional bike from the wood rim era. The chain stays look very unique coming off of the bottom bracket. The technique seems to be the salient feature. 
    Good Luck!
        Bikephreak


----------

